# Elon Musk (INTJ) IS THE MAN



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

My... wow. This makes me so proud to be an INTJ :laughing::blushed:

The sheer scope of his ambitions makes me want to cry. 
The confidence he has in his own ambitions is such a beautiful thing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Intj.. suure.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Wait XD... this was supposed to go into the INTJ forum. 
But here we go... ENTP coming to steal the awesome. 






Try again, after watching this.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Try again, after watching this.


Thats 52 minutes. I dont have that much free pointless time, neither does elon musk.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Thats 52 minutes. I dont have that much free pointless time, neither does elon musk.


I think that's the most solid argument I've ever heard for him not being INTJ.


----------

